# Zintegrowana sieciówka 1GB - jaki sterownik?

## canis_lupus

Mam płytę główną Asus A8N-E a na niej sieciówkę Marvell. Czip sieciówki ma oznaczenia: 88E1111-RCJ. Jaki sterownik w jajko wrzucić aby chodziła na 1Gbps? Na razie mam nvidia i działa jako 100Mbps.

----------

## no4b

Spróbuj skge, powinno ruszyć. Swoją drogą, jeżeli Twoja sieć nie jest w technologii gigabitowej to i tak używanie takiej karty nic Ci nie da.

----------

## canis_lupus

Jednak skge? W dokumentacji tego sterownika w jądrze nie ma mojego chipa wymienionego...

----------

## Belliash

w necie pisza:

Device Drivers  --->

 Network device support  --->

  Ethernet (1000 Mbit)  --->

   <M> SiS190/SiS191 gigabit ethernet support

z tym ze ta plyta oparta jest na nForce4, czyli tak jak moje i tez mam sieciowke Marvell tylko ze ja mam: 8053...

w kazdym badz razie... skylinux? sky2? skyge? cos kolo tego? ... wlacz obsluge sieciowek 10/100/1000 i wyedytuj recznie .config i wlacz wszystko od SKY* SKGE* etc... moze ktora obsluzy...

Probowales bootowac livecd?

lsmod i widzisz na jakim pracuje...

BTW: Nie masz tam sieciowki od nForce? Powinna chulac na forcedeth

----------

## canis_lupus

Sieciówka jest od nforce'a.

forcedeth: 

│     -> Device Drivers                                                                           │

  │       -> Network device support                                                                 │

  │         -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                             │

  │           -> Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)                                                           │

  │             -> EISA, VLB, PCI and on board controllers (NET_PCI [=y])                           │

  │               -> nForce Ethernet support (FORCEDETH [=y]) 

O to chodzi?

Na tym mi chodzi, tylko nie wiem czy jako 1000Mbps. A niedługo bedę potrzebował sieciówkę  w trybie 1Gbps.

Ani SKGE ani SKY2 nie działają.  :Sad: 

----------

## Belliash

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Sieciówka jest od nforce'a.
> 
> forcedeth: 
> 
> │     -> Device Drivers                                                                           │
> ...

 

no to tylko forcedeth...

a czy dziala 1gbps? nie wiem... nie wiem nawet jak to sprawdzic  :Razz: 

----------

## canis_lupus

Lipa. W necie wyczytałem że forcedeth to tylko 100. :/

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Lipa. W necie wyczytałem że forcedeth to tylko 100. :/

 Ja mam marvela 88E8053 i działa mi na sky2 i sk98lin.

Ten drugi jest na zamkniętej licencje i trzeba go sobie dociągnąć ze strony syskonekta. Jak coś to mogę Ci to gdzieś wysłać.

Co do sky2 to jest to wersja eksperymentalna i czasami przestaje odpowiadać, trzeba wyciągnąć wtyczkę, zaczekać i włożyć ponownie.

Z sk98lin nie miałem problemów.

Pozdrawiam.

----------

## canis_lupus

Ale tamte sterowniki są do Yukon'a a ja mam Alaskę.

----------

## timor

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ale tamte sterowniki są do Yukon'a a ja mam Alaskę.

 Hmmm

To nie wiedziałem. Życzę powodzenia.

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *canis_lupus wrote:*   

> Ale tamte sterowniki są do Yukon'a a ja mam Alaskę.

 

Alaska chodzi na forcedethu , ale do domu 100 to w zupelnosci styknie, z koei jakbys mial rzeczywiscie na przyklad gigabitowego yukona, to bys mial masakryczna utylizacje na procku: na przyklad na 2800 opertonie bylo to okolo 38% (Linux, Netware - to samo) gigabitowe maja sensjedynie do firmy kiedy masz takowe switche

----------

## canis_lupus

Procka mam pod dostatkiem a to że alaska chodzi na forcedethu to ja wiem od kilku lat (wszystkie nvidia na tym chodzą).

----------

## mbar

forcedeth działa na 1 Gbps.

----------

## canis_lupus

O! To miło. Tylko czemu jest w dziale 10/100? Jakis błąd?

----------

## mbar

nie, chodzi o to, że pierwsze chipsety nforce mają tylko 100 Mbit, więc gdyby przenieść sterownik do działu 1000, to tamci by narzekali, że nie mogą znaleźć sterownika  :Smile: 

taka naleciałość historyczna.

----------

## timor

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Alaska chodzi na forcedethu , ale do domu 100 to w zupelnosci styknie, z koei jakbys mial rzeczywiscie na przyklad gigabitowego yukona, to bys mial masakryczna utylizacje na procku: na przyklad na 2800 opertonie bylo to okolo 38% (Linux, Netware - to samo) gigabitowe maja sensjedynie do firmy kiedy masz takowe switche

 Sieciówki oparte i Yukona mają układ zarządzający obciążeniem, niestety nie jest on wykorzystywany przez otwarte sterowniki. Ale na tych od producenta działa świetnie  :Smile:  Jestem w sporej sieci lokalnej o szkielecie gigabitowym i nie narzekam  :Smile: 

----------

